# help with timing belt



## rideandbefree (Jan 9, 2008)

I changed the head gasket on a audi a6 I got the timing belt off when I took the cam shaft off my mistake now that I have the cams and stuff back together I cant figure out how to get the timing belt on.

I can get one side on and turn the other cam shaft and get the belt on but I dont want to screw up the timing

any help would be great

Thanks


----------



## sestivers (Aug 10, 2007)

If you're experienced with engine repairs, a Chilton's/Haynes/etc manual would probably adequately describe what you need to do. There is a lot involved that can't be sufficiently covered in just the words written in a forum.

Myself, I don't try to fix stuff on my car that could end up killing me (brakes) or ruining the engine (timing belt). Just about everything else I'll do on my own. I'd guess that it's worth it to have a mechanic come over and get it buttoned up for you in a couple hours and know it was done correctly.


----------



## Clutchcargo (Mar 31, 2007)

If you took the cam out, you most likely need to set the engine timing. It's not difficult but I am not familier with the Audi. In short there should be a tension roller that you need to loosen then you can set the cam and crank to TDC. Buy a repair manual and it will walk you through the steps.
GL


----------



## MrClean (Jan 19, 2008)

Cars can be a lesson in patience for us. 

What you really need, as mentioned, is the service manual, generic manual or "googleluck".

In a nutshell, there are timing marks on the cam pulleys and on the crank pulley. These must all the aligned perfectly, and it varies by car. 

I've done this on Porsche 944's and while simple, it is not easy.

Take a deep breath, relax. 

Check your local library for a manual, you might get lucky. Worst case, buy one (eBay/google), should only run about $40.00, and it will tell you more than you ever wanted to know about everything there is to know about the Audi A6.

Good luck!


----------



## UBoiler (Nov 7, 2007)

Everyone has given you good advice. If I were you< I would think real hard about any neighbor who has had a conversation with me in my driveway or alley anytime I've ever worked on any of my vehicles. It took me a couple years to figure out that my next door neighbor is legitimate Mr. Goodwrench. I mean he trains all the technicians in this major metropolitan market's largest high volume shop and he seened like just another nosy neighbor. LOL This guy lets me use his employee discount number. sScratch your head and think real hard if that helps.

If I have no one mechanical, I'd call store I bought car from a talk to service dept and ask to talk to a tech familar with timing on that model. I'd also have enough respect for the guy's time to know my problem and know how to accurately describe parts. Very important to any ask short concise questions and be sure tech is doing most of the talking. In this conversation he is the smart person. Ask him if it would be all right to call to follow-up and don't be shy about calling the managers or the owner and say how great this guy was. Be sure to thank him / her.
The manuals may help. I sometimes find the photos and wording incomplete. Good luck and be sure to let us know how everthing plays out. Cliff


----------



## jaykepoo (Mar 5, 2008)

i need help to with my timing belt on a 1990 eclipse took off but didnt put on marks dont know wat to do


----------



## Clutchcargo (Mar 31, 2007)

Autozone has free how to guides online. I'd still pick up the book though.
http://www.autozone.com/az/cds/en_us/0900823d/80/1c/be/9b/0900823d801cbe9b/repairInfoPages.htm


----------

